# Making a banner



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I see some of you have banners on your websites. I would like to make a banner for our farm, but we don't have software to make a banner.  

Is there somewhere I can make one for free?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

If you have Microsoft paint, you can make a banner.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I use a program called Photofiltre, I'll try to find it for you. It's free to download, and works great!

Here it is!  
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/photofiltre.html


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Crissa! I do have a question, though. It says for personal use only...I want to make a banner that we would have advertised on the Khimaira...would that be okay?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That should be fine, I think it means that you can't distribute it to others for a price or sell creations that you make for other people. I use it all the time.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks again Crissa!  

I have some questions about, so I am going to PM you...


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Crissa, is that what you used to make the one in your signature?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep that's the one! I love to play around with the different effects!  I wish I could do what Stacey does and take a "picture" of what to do.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

That's so cool! I think I'll download it and make one too  Or at least try to... lol I don't know if I can even figure out how to downlad it... I'm not very computer savvy, you see :?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm not really all that computer savvy either. It's actually pretty simple once you start playing with it.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW its going to take me forever to download it. 

I have dial up...lol


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Well... I downloaded it and have no idea how to use it! How did you get the outline of your animals on a different background? And what is the magic wand thing used for? I am confused, but hopefully playing around with it will help me understand what I'm doing. LOL


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Yup Im confused to! 

Can you explain this program please?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay I'll try, to get the outline you go down to the polygon thing and you just follow the outline of the goat with it. First you'll want to make the background though. I haven't really used the magic wand so I have no idea what it does, I'll try to figure it out. What else do you want to know?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I use the majic wand for copying and pasteing. But I use Photoshop Pro so it may be a bit different.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh thanks! Look what I made! LOL I know it's not very good, but I'm pretty happy for my first try :wink:

This is my dog

http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r221 ... /Ruby1.jpg


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That's a lot better than what I did! I really like it, how did you do the background?


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh, first I did a solid color, then I used the smudge tool, then I swirled it (which I found in the toolbar as a option).

Thanks! I've done some other things too, but I'm working on an English paper now (due tomorrow :x ) So I'll have to show them later...


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

What do you ya think? It needs some touch-ups. I started getting frustrated, because I couldn't figure out how to get the cropped pic to where I wanted it!  :lol: Downloaded something else and that didn't work either, so I just starting playing around on the one you gave me, Crissa. And I figured it out!! We are getting along better now!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I think it's really pretty! I'm glad that it's working better for you now!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I made this one of Shanti. I've made lots of others... it's addicting!


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey - how did you get the text to scroll ???


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

[marq=right]It'scool....isn'tit?![/marq]

Okay...when your posting...there is little envelope(SP?) type things under the font and a little to the right. Marque down, up, left, and right. And the color thing is the rainbow thing to the left of the envelopes(SP?) and I have it on 6 colors.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

PACE said:


> I made this one of Shanti. I've made lots of others... it's addicting!


Yes it is! I've gone through so many different signatures, and I'm still learning new things about PhotoFiltre!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

*Just thought I'd share the few things I have made. Let me know what you think.  I've worked on some pictures but not much...those are ALOT harder. Lol I'm just playing around with it. *


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Ooo! Those are cool! You are using the fog tool, right?

Emily, I like the one you did of Shanti! His black on the orange colored background looks really good!


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

[marq=left]~Thanksforthehelp!Thisisneat![/marq]


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey, does anyone know how to create scrolling text for in websites ? I have a free tripod site and would like to add scrolling text to it, but don't know how.

anyone know ?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

[marq=left]thanks for showing me how jacque[/marq]


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes I was using the fog tool.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

[marq=right]Cool![/marq]


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

FC ~ Fog Tool ??


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Fog tool on photofiltre.
Look for filter on the bar with File Edit, ect ect

Filter>>>Visual Effect>>>Fog>>>White or Black


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's a few more that I did.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, I do believe you are all having WAY to much fun.

I am going to have to see if you can teach a old dog new tricks. I will play with it later.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL Its tons of fun.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am completely stuck with this photophiltre thing


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I guess I did something good for once? :lol:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Still playin'


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am not finding the tool to trace the outline of the goat. 

HELP PLEASE!!!! Thanks


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

You click on the arrow icon on the side. Then you look at the bottom on the right hand side. There is a polygon tool. You click and can trace the outline of the goat, though I like to zoom in to get more exact. Once you have gone all the way around you copy the image, then paste it on a different background. You should make the background first, then paste the goat over it. Hope this helps.

I have a question too. How do you make the backgrounds like Crissa made, and other people made too... where it is a solid color then it merges slowly into a different color/shade?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I've made some more banners!  Which one do you like the best?

Banner 1:









Banner 2:









Banner 3:









Banner 4:









Banner 5:









Banner 6:









Banner 7:









Oh and here is one I did of my bird:


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I really like the second one. You bird is so cute!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I made another banner, smaller though so I can use it as a signature picture on another forum.









I also made a pic of Storm, my nubian herd sire.









Ok I seriously need to get rid of this program...Ever since I got it I stay up late making things. LOL


----------



## myfavgoats (Oct 8, 2007)

OHH man UGH. I cannot figure out. I already did the polygon thing but whenever I copied it and paste on the background and the pictures have white something behide the pictures. UGH. It is sooo HARD,, UGH,,


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Jacque - I like the first one.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I posted this one on another thread but here is Tyson the royal...


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Emily! He is a silly little bird! He can talk some, too!!! The one I can get him to say on command(which doesn't always happen anyways) is cheep...and no..I am not joking!! He says the word cheep! :lol: He annoys me with cheep...if he wants out he will sit there just saying cheep and making a roit! :roll: He can say Peep Peep...he usually does that one for me...although it doesn't sound quite like Peep Peep, but that is what he is doing. He can also say chirp, but he doesn't do that one too often. He can say his name! He usually says Lucky...Lucky Bird.  When he was younger he used to say Lokey Bird...like he couldn't pronouce it right!! :lol: He is going to be 6 years old in May.

Thanks Chelsey! You sure spoil that dog, don't you? LOL!!! He even gets to show his cute little face on your _goat_ banner!!

I got a vote for Banner 1 and Banner 2...anybody else going to vote for their favorite? :?:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is one I did of Gem. I don't feel like loading it on to photobucket right now...so I am just going to post it as an attachment.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I made one of my horse.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Dover Farms-My favorites are. #2 #5 #6 #7


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Guys they all look really good!

Yes Tyson is spoiled :roll: But he really hates being spoiled, he would rather roll in poo and play with Quincy :shock:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Jacque, the one of Gem is really cool. That's a great Idea!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL, Muddy Creek, dogs are so funny aren't they? Tyson sounds just like my Maltese!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes they are funny little creatures.... He ran through the mud and in the creek today, guess what that means.
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
TYSON GETS A BATH!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I made another one..... :twisted:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow they're all beautiful! Great job guys! I haven't gotten any new pictures to play with.  

And I like #1 and #2 the best.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's one I did of Caesar, not that good. I'll do one of Raven later


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's one I did of Raven


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is one I just did of Janna )


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Here are two I did of the boys.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I call this one All American Dog


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

i downloaded the progarm but now i cant figure it out i cant do what everyone is doing can someone explain it.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Another one lol


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

rofl :roll:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok.... onw more :twisted:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

OMG!! :roll: Now that's what I call a spoiled rotten dog!!! :lol:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

:lol:  :shock: Hee hee.... :twisted:


----------

